# new track time!!!



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

first time i raced my car was when i first got it. stock with full interior and a stereo system and i ran a 10.9. now with everything listed below in my sig, my best e.t. for the night was a 10.219 with my best rt being a .593. i kept spinnig first real bad and a lil bit in second gear. also i installed a header about 3 weeks ago and couldnt get the exhaust on so i drove around with the header wide open for a couple of weeks till i could get the exhaust back on. when i got the exhaust back together its now sounding like its misfiring. i checked the plugs and wires and their fine. plus its running a little on the lean side, i disconnected the vacuum line on the fuel pressure regulator and it got a little bit better. im thinking maybe i burnt a valve???? im going to check the compression at work tomorrow and if thats ok then maybe its the way the header and/or exhaust thats making it sound like that. it kinda lopes real bad when it idles. once i get the fuel problem fixed and get either street slicks or slicks and find out whats making the car sound like its misfiring im hoping to break into the 9's. next im taking it to the 1/4 mile track to see what it will run in the 1/4 soon as i can get it trailered there because it almost an hour away and i would really hate for it to break there and be stranded.


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

cool, i know what you mean about something happening. the tracks i go to are at least 80 miles from the house. I also visit a track thats like 135 miles all the time. I do this with no spare and a can of fix a flat. good thing we have cell phones ! lol

enjoy the 1/4 mile, i actually want to hit a 1/8th. my maxima is doing pretty good for a 97 model in the 1/8th but I dont have anything uptop to power it out to the finish line. Best ever 1/8th was 8.9, had a few 9.0's and lots of 9.1's but a best 1/4 of 14.1 

its all in fun ! Nissan Rules

enjoy


----------

